# Walk-in blood test lab in Bangkok



## TomC

I need to get a blood test done in Bangkok. I don't need to see a doctor, just want to get a comprehensive blood test. I can read the results myself. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what lab they know? And I can speak Thai thus it doesn't have to be Farangs friendly. Thanks.


----------



## bkk

I use vitallife clinic in Bumrungrad hospital. If it's your first time they may want you to see a doctor. I go regularly and they are usually fine about me just getting the blood tests. There are some around but you'd need to Google for them. I found one 10 mins walk from Ari station but didn't use it in the end. Quality could be low in some clinics, so beware.


----------



## SelfEsteem

the red cross offers blood testing


----------

